# Toro Snowblower No Spark



## marshcat (Aug 10, 2010)

I recently acquired a Toro 7hp snowblower. The snowblower has no spark. I pulled the flywheel and found a prong on the coil that looks like it should have a wire coming from it.

Could this be the cause of my lack of spark? Where should I wire the prong to?

Take a look at the pictures to see what I am talking about.
http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/9792/img0885q.jpg
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/9963/img0884lv.jpg


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

That would generally go to your on/off or kill switch. 

Chances are, the points (underneath that cover) are corroded or pitted.


----------



## TheAlSmith (Aug 4, 2010)

Marshcat,

That is an old snowblower ... lol. 

I confirm (not guessing) that that is your ground wire connector to kill your engine. Without it you should be getting spark if everything else is ok. 

Depending on the model and spec number of the engine you may be able to get a new ignition module that will completely replace the points and condenser as well. You could have several things wrong other than the points and condensor but I'd check them anyways. They're usually cheap to buy. 

Another thing is that your coil could be shot and the only way to test this is to ensure the points and condensor are ok then retest with the ground wire off. Since the ground is already missing I'd just try and buy the newer version of the ignition module. It'll come with instructions and a new ground wire that you can connect to the on/off switch or kill position of your throttle.

TheAlSmithOnline


----------



## marshcat (Aug 10, 2010)

I know the engine is tecumseh but there is no plate on the engine to distinguish it further. 

Would something like this be a suitable replacement for the ignition module?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330411104912

Here are some pics of the points.

http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/4158/img0890e.jpg
http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/430/img0891x.jpg
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/6885/img0892ea.jpg


----------



## TheAlSmith (Aug 4, 2010)

Marshcat,

The short answer is no, that module will not work on your unit. The unit you have has the magnets inside the flywheel and the module you are looking for requires the magnets to be on the outside. :4-thatsba

Also, since your unit requires an ignition module to be mounted under the flywheel and it can not be upgraded to a non point and condensor style of module. You will require a new coil (I don't remember the part number right now but it is still fairly common) and you may need a new condensor. Total cost for parts should run about $70 or so. :smile:

I hope this helps,

TheAlSmithOnline


----------

